# 2"x2" Plate washers ALLOWED!!!



## righter101 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just noticed figure R602.10.4.1.1 for the cont. sheathing portal frame.  The required anchor bolts in the PF are spec'd at 2x2.

Pg 174 2009 IRC.

Just noticed that.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 21, 2011)

2x2 plate washers are allowed and.....well.....required for cspf as well as 800lb hold down straps for the header or continuous garage door bucks.


----------



## Mule (Apr 27, 2011)

Lot's of options in the 2009 IRC for wind bracing. There is now PFH (portal framing holdowns) PFG (portal framing garage) ABW (alternate braced wall). With continuous sheathing you can and use the PFG you can multiply the width of the panel X 1.5 to get the allowable amount counted towards wind bracing. On the PFH method you can count that section as four feet towards the amount of windbracing required.

The 2006 required that the bracing had to be a combination of 12.5 feet. If you were two feet from one end, you could be 10.5 feet from the other end. On CS you can start your required bracing at 12.5 feet from each end.

I honestly believe the IRC has too many options and that only makes it confusing. It's good as far as designing a residential structure but a pain for the plan reviewer.

Just a few of my thoughts!


----------



## north star (Apr 27, 2011)

*& & & &*



> *I honestly believe the IRC has too many options and that only makes it confusing.**It's good **as far as designing a residential structure but a pain for the plan reviewer*.


I agree Wayne!.....It also makes it extremely hard for the contractors to understand and apply.In this AHJ, ...most contractors do not even know about the Braced Wall Lines requirements,

nor even own a code book.

*& & & &*


----------



## Mule (Apr 27, 2011)

I have (still working to finish it) created a power point program and in the very near future will give a class on the 09 IRC braced wall requirements.

I have met with several builders engineers/DP "several" times to go over the requirements. There was one engineer I was working with that just couldn't get it right. We had several meetings and come to find out that when we were meeting and I was red lining what was wrong and what needed to be changed, he would just go back to the office and throw it on the CAD guys desk and told him...here make these changes! The CAD guy didn't have a clue why the changes were required. Finally after five meetings I asked the question....Are you the one inputting this information? ... Nope! Got with the CAd guy one time.. Now he understands... pretty much any way!

It's all about communication.


----------

